#  Alternativmedizin >  Alternativmedizin kritisch betrachtet >   Oscillococcinum    Bullshit mit Gekröse >

## Pianoman

*Oscillococcinum  Eine homöopathische Lach- und Sachgeschichte mit Entenklein*   d
d  Möglicherweise hat der eine oder andere Leser schon einmal von der 20 Millionen Dollar-Ente gehört.  
Nein?  
Gut. Leisten wir ein wenig Aufklärung. 
In der Homöopathie wird bekanntermaßen viel schräges Gedöns zum „Heilmittel“ erklärt.  
Ein ganz besonderes - keine Angst, es ist diesmal nicht *Excrementum canium* - ist das Gekröse einer Barbarie-Ente, genauer, deren Herz und Leber, mit dem, gemäß der *Symptomsammlung* der „*Arznei*“, bevorzugt _Diabetiker(innen) behandelt werden sollten, die dann Angst haben, wenn während eines Gewitters ihr Mann möglicherweise zu spät zu kommt, während sie von dem Gefühl gepeinigt werden, dass elektrischen Strömen durch ihre von Krampfadern geäderten Beine jagen, gleichzeitig analer Juckreiz und juckende Beulen am Handgelenk sie so sehr plagen, dass sie immer wieder zwanghaft versuchen, diese abzuwaschen, vor allem dann, wenn ihnen auch noch die Nase läuft, und sie sich hartnäckig der Empfehlung widersetzen, sich doch keine Sorgen zu machen. _ Dann hilft Entengekröse C200, besser bekannt als *Oscillococcinum*.  
Weil es aber von den oben beschriebenen Diabetikerinnen wohl nicht allzu viele gibt, haben die Homöopathen beschlossen, dass* Occillococcinum* *auch* gegen *Grippe* hilft, und sie verdienen damit ein Schweinegeld. Das liegt in erster Linie an dem doch verhältnismäßig günstigen Materialaufwendungen: Der *U.S.News & World Report* vom 17.02.1997 hat errechnet, dass nur eine *einzige Ente pro Jahr* reichen würde, den Jahresumsatz des Produktes, der 1996 bei 20 Millionen Dollar lag, zu sichern.  
Und dieser Umsatz wird eben nicht mit wenigen, dafür aber stark verstörten Diabetiker(innen) gemacht, sondern mit Grippekranken; was der Sache angesichts der potentiellen Gefährlichkeit dieser Infektion doch ein gewisses Geschmäckle verleiht. 
Dass eine homöopathische „Arznei“ eigentlich keine Indikation haben darf oder besitzt, ergibt sich nicht nur aus der aktuellen Rechtslage in Deutschland, sondern auch aus Hahnemanns Dogma. Allerdings ficht das Niemanden an, denn es ist schon längst bekannt, dass sich kaum ein Homöopath mit Hahnemanns Ansichten näher beschäftigt. 
Genauso wenig, wie an den Lehren des Begründers der Homöopathie, stören sich die Anhänger der wirkstofffreien Zuckerkugel übrigens auch am Namen des Präparats.  *Oscillumcoccinum* bedeutet nämlich nicht „*pürierte und bis zur Abwesenheit verdünnte Enteninnereien*“, sondern ist abgeleitet von „*Oscillococcus*“*.*  
Das wiederum ist der Name einer angeblichen Spezies von Mikroorganismen, „*oszillierende Kokken*“, die der französische Militärarzt *Joseph Roy* im Blut von Grippetoten während der Spanischen Grippe zu Anfang des vergangenen Jahrhunderts gefunden zu haben glaubte.  
Dummerweise sind diese *Kokken* nur und ausschließlich dem Herrn Roy jemals vor die Linse des Mikroskops geraten, keinem Mediziner oder Mikrobiologen davor und auch keinem danach. 
Roy jedoch sah sie schließlich in jedem Präparat, das ihm vor die Augen kam: In syphilitischen Geschwüren, in den Tumoren von Krebspatienten, in den Tuberkeln der Tuberkulose-Patienten, im Eiter der Gonorrhoe-Patienten, und bei fast jeder bekannten Infektionskrankheit. Selbst eine Autoimmunerkrankung wie Rheuma wird, zumindest nach Roys Ansicht, von diesem „Superbug“ verursacht. 
Man kann wohl annehmen, dass Roy wähnte, so etwas wie die *Urkrankheit* gefunden zu haben, die ja auch in Hahnemanns Phantasien herumgeisterte.  
Nun ist mittlerweile, d.h. auch schon seit einigen Jahrzehnten, gut bekannt, dass viele Infektionen nicht von Bakterien sondern von Viren verursacht werden. Genauso bekannt ist auch, dass Rheuma oder Krebs (von ganz wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen) anderer Ursachen als eine Infektion durch Mikroorganismen haben. 
Die Grippe jedenfalls, gegen die Homöopathen dieses Mittel einsetzten, wird nicht von Bakterien verursacht, auf keinen Fall aber von den *nicht existierenden* *oszillierenden Kokken*.  
Warum nun, wenn es Roy eigentlich um *Oscillococcinum* ging, ausgerechnet die *Barbarie-Ente* ins Spiel kam, wird wohl immer im Dunkeln der Geschichte verborgen bleiben. 
Jedenfalls sah sich Roy aus irgendeinem ominösen Grund veranlasst, als Quelle für *Oscillococcinum* Entenleber und Herz zu verwenden.  
Was dabei herumkommt, wenn die Innereien mit Hilfe von Pankreassaft und Alkohol vier Wochen fermentiert und anschließend mit mehreren Universen verdünnt werden, darüber lässt sich trefflich spekulieren; ein Heilmittel ist´s allerdings nicht.  d
f *Ziehen wir kurz eine Zwischenbilanz:  
-* Homöopathen setzen eine Arznei namens *Oscillococcinum* als *Grippemittel* ein   *-* *Oscillococcinum* ist gemäß der homöopathischen Pharmakologie eine *Nosode*, also ein Präparat aus Krankheitserregern oder infiziertem Gewebe.   *-* Allerdings ist* Oscillococcinum,* außer von *Roy*, dem „Entdecker“ vor etwa 100 Jahren, noch von keinem anderen Mensch jemals gesichtet worden. Mit sehr sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, also mit ziemlicher Sicherheit, und fast ohne jeden Zweifel, kann man davon ausgehen, dass *Oscilliococcinum* nicht mehr als eine optische Täuschung war; oder ein bißchen Schmadder auf der Linse.       *-* Zudem wird die Grippeerkrankung durch Viren und nicht durch ein Bakterium verursacht, d.h. die Nosode entspricht nicht dem krankheitsauslösenden Erreger, den es laut Hahnemann aber ohnehin nicht gibt; ähnlich wie auch *Oscillococcinum.* Aber das erwähnt ich schon, oder?  
- Entenherz und Leber sind in der ganzen Angelegenheit zwar nicht von Bedeutung, jedoch hindert es die Homöopathen nicht daran, jährlich ein paar Barbarie-Enten den Hals umzudrehen, da, nach Roy, besonders in ihnen der *nicht existierende Keim* *Oscillococcinum* häufig zu finden ist. m
m Typischer homöopathischer Schwachsinn also; und natürlich typisch alternativheilerische Abzocke.  
Um die Letztere geht´s eigentlich bei dieser Geschichte:  
Hersteller des ÜberflüssigwieeinKropf-Präparats *Oscillococcinum* ist der international tätige, französische Homöopathie-Hersteller *Boiron*, der mit dem Mittel jährlich einen *zweistelligen Millionenumsatz* erzielt. 
Das Zeug ist also ein Blockbuster für Homöopathens. 
Entsprechend sensibel reagierte der Konzern nun, als ein italienischer Blogger kritisch über *Oscillococcinum* berichtete.   *Boiron* setzte die juristische Maschinerie des Konzerns in Gang, wandten sich an den Provider und forderten diesen auf, die homöopathiekritischen Beiträge des 28-jährigen italienischer Informatiker *Samuel Riva* zu löschen, da diese angeblich *falsch und abwertend über Homöopathie und das Unternehmen* berichteten.  
Dem Blogger selbst drohte der Konzern mit einer Klage wegen Verleumdung, woraufhin der *Riva* witzelte, nun wolle der Homöopathie-Konzern auch noch „*die Meinungsfreiheit verdünnen*“. 
Weil aber die Internetgemeinde allergisch auf Versuche reagiert, die Meinungsfreiheit (sei die jeweils vertretene Meinung auch noch so grottendumm) im Netz juristisch zu beschneiden, wirkt derzeit der *Streisand-Effekt*, der dafür sorgt, dass Nachrichten und Storys besonders nachhaltig verbreitet werden, wenn deren Verbreitung verhindert werden soll. In der deutschsprachigen Bloggerszene sind entsprechende Meldungen bei u.a. bei *esowatch*, *scienceBlogs , kidmed* oder auf dem *Blog der GWUP* zu finden. International war *Boirons* Attacke selbst dem renommierten *British Medical Journal* eine Meldung wert.  *
Boiron* hat sich durch die hysterische Reaktion auf einen kleinen Blogger wohl einen Bärendienst erwiesen. Ich jedenfalls bin gespannt, wie sich die schnell verbreitende, bisher meist nur Insidern bekannten Geschichte von der Millionen-Dollar-Ente und dem nicht existierenden Bakterium, auf die Verkaufszahlen von *Oscillococcinum* auswirken. 
Kleine Anmerkung zum Schluss:   *Boiron* ist nicht nur für absonderliche Arzneien zuständig. 
Wenigstens genauso erstaunlich ist die Feststellung auf der Internet-Seite von *BoironUSA m*  

> *Homeopathic medicines are indicated for relief of symptoms not prevention of infectious diseases.*

 
Haben die Homöopathen bisher nicht genau das der geschmähten Schulmedizin vorgeworfen?  
Einfach nur „Symptome zu lindern“, während die Homöopathen den Menschen ganzheitlich und ursächlich behandeln würden?  
Haben Sie, immer und immer wieder.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Dann lieber Canard à la Rouennaise...

----------


## Helmaginny

Insulin wurde auch aus den Bauchspeicheldrüsen von zuerst Rindern und dann Schweinen hergestellt,
also wenn man will auch aus "Gekröse"!  :Zwinker:  
Ich denke mal der Satz, "wer heilt hat Recht" sollte auch für die Homöopathie gelten.
Wenn dieses Medikament hilft, und wenn es nur den Selbstheilungskräften auf die Füße hilft,
dann hat es eine Daseinsberechtigung. *just my two cents* 
Wenn es den Menschen "ans Leder" geht, fangen sogar Atheisten an zu beten.
Auch nur Hokuspokus? Wer weiß!!!!!!

----------


## Pianoman

@Helmaginny   

> Insulin wurde auch aus den Bauchspeicheldrüsen von zuerst Rindern und dann Schweinen hergestellt,
> also wenn man will auch aus "Gekröse"!

 Warum habe ich den Eindruck, dass Sie den Artikel nicht so richtig gelesen und verstanden haben? Warum nur?

----------


## Pianoman

*Nachtrag zu Oscillococcinum  * Nachricht aus einem Deppenforum:    

> *Alternatives Grippeschutzmittel * Für Menschen, die die Alternativmedizin vorziehen, 
> gibt es mit Oscillococcinum ein vergleichbares Gegenstück zu *Penicillin * (...)

----------


## Helmaginny

> @Helmaginny   
> Warum habe ich den Eindruck, dass Sie den Artikel nicht so richtig gelesen und verstanden haben? Warum nur?

 doch doch, ich bin des Lesens durchaus mächtig und ich habe Sie schon richtig verstanden.
Ist ja bei dem einfach strukturiertem Geschriebenen nicht wirklich schwer. Ich übersetze mal!!
Sie haben ein großes Problem mit der Alternativ Medizin und machen sich gerne darüber lustig,
ich hoffe für sie, dass Sie nie in die Verlegenheit kommen, dass die Schulmedizin nicht mehr
 weiter hilft und Ihnen nichts mehr bleibt ausser beten!! 
Zu der Grippeschutzimpfung kann ich nur sagen, sowohl die Impfung gegen die Vögelgrippe
als auch gegen die Schweinegrippe haben gut geholfen, vor allem der Pharmaindustrie!!! *Weltweit* sind zwischen 2009 und 2010 *18400* Menschen an der Schweinegrippe gestorben
 an der "normalen" Grippestarben ca. *40.000* allein in *Deutschland*.

----------


## josie

Hallo Helma!  

> Sie haben ein großes Problem mit der Alternativ Medizin und machen sich gerne darüber lustig,
> ich hoffe für sie, dass Sie nie in die Verlegenheit kommen, dass die Schulmedizin nicht mehr
>  weiter hilft und Ihnen nichts mehr bleibt ausser beten!!

 Sehr richtig erkannt!! :Grin:  :Grin: 
Gruß Josie

----------


## Pianoman

@helmaginny 
Na, da bin ich aber froh, dass mein Sprachduktus Ihnen keine Schwierigkeiten bereitet.    

> Sie haben ein großes Problem mit der Alternativ Medizin...,

 Abgesehen davon, dass es keine Alternativmedizin gibt, sondern nur nachgewiesen wirksame Verfahren und deren Gegenteil, stimmt die Aussage so nicht: Ich lediglich ein Problem mit Quacksalbern und Betrügern. Das aber finde ich durchaus legitim.    

> ich hoffe für sie, dass Sie nie in die Verlegenheit kommen, dass die Schulmedizin nicht mehr
> weiter hilft und Ihnen nichts mehr bleibt ausser beten!!

 Ich hoffe für Sie, dass Sie nicht irgendwann feststellen, dass Beten möglicherweise der bessere Weg gewesen wäre.  
Außerdem glaube ich, dass Sie den Denkfehler begehen, aus dem Versagen(?) von A zwingend zu schließen, dass B funktioniert.    

> ... und machen sich gerne darüber lustig,

 Schon einmal, und besonders dann, wenn ein Quacksalber ein homöopathisches Gedöns als "Alternative" zu einem Antibiotikum im Zusammenhang mit einer Viruserkrankung verkaufen möchte. Das ist nämlich ziemlich lächerlich.

----------


## Helmaginny

Ein Antibiotikum bei einer Viruserkrankung zu geben fällt ja den Schulmedizinern
auch nicht schwer, ich erwähne da nur die allseits sehr beliebten Breitbandantibiotika,
die gerne trotz besseren Wissen bei viralen Infekten gegeben werden, oft mit dem Argument,
damit eine Superinfektion verhindern zu wollen. 
Zum anderen geht es mir nicht darum irgendjemanden zur alternativ Medizin zu bekehren, 
ich stehe dieser selbst kritisch gegenüber, nur etwas mehr Sachlichkeit und weniger Pathos 
wäre der Sache mehr gedient. Dadurch dass man z.B. aus Entenleber und Entenherz
abwertend Gekröse macht, macht man sich selbst nur unglaubwürdig.

----------


## Pianoman

@helmaginny   

> Ein Antibiotikum bei einer Viruserkrankung zu geben fällt ja den Schulmedizinern
> auch nicht schwer, ich erwähne da nur die allseits sehr beliebten Breitbandantibiotika,
> die gerne trotz besseren Wissen bei viralen Infekten gegeben werden, oft mit dem Argument, damit eine Superinfektion verhindern zu wollen.

 Da haben Sie recht. Ich finde, wir sollten bei der Verordnung von Antibiotika immer warten, bis die Sekundärinfektion, sprich die Komplikationen einer Influenza nicht mehr zu übersehen sind. 
Das reduziert nicht nur die Anzahl von Risikopatienten nachhaltig, sondern sorgt auch für eine deutlich günstigere Alterspyramide...  
Dieser Kommentar ist wenigsten so undifferenziert wie Ihr Beitrag, und dient nur dazu die Einseitigkeit von Sichtweisen aufzuzeigen. 
Fakt ist, Antibiotika haben - und werden - Abermillionen von Menschen das Leben gerettet. Dass mit ihrem Einsatz zwangsläufig Resistenzbildungen entstehen, wurde schon kurz nach Einführung des Penicillins festgestellt. 
Und wenn Sie (so interpretiere ich Ihren Hinweis) die Verordnungsparaxis bestimmter Antibiotika ansprechen, so sollten Sie im gleichen Atemzug auch das Patientenfehlverhalten erwähnen, Antiobiotika nicht ausreichend lange und in der notwendigen Menge einzunehmen, was zur Resistenzbildung wenigsten genauso beiträgt, wie der mißbräuchliche Einsatz als Masthilfsmittel in der Nutztierhaltung.  
Aber um so etwas ging es bei dem angesprochenen Artikel im Deppenforum nicht.  
Da ging es um Patientenverdummung, die u.a. darin besteht, eine homöopathisches "Arznei", die nur dewegen aus Entengekröse hergestellt wird, weil der Erfinder dieses "Therapeutikums" *eine nicht existierende Bakterie* besonders häufig in diesen Innereien sah, als Alternative zu einer ohnehin nicht indizierten Antibiotika-Behandlung zu verkaufen.   
Schön ist übrigens auch die Begründung, warum ausgerechnet Entenklein, das eigentlich nur als Keimträger für das *nicht existierende Bakterium Oscillococcinum* dient und keine therapeutische Bedeutung besitzt (oder haben Sie schon mal an anderer Stelle irgendetwas über die Medikamenten-Wirkung von Entenleber und -herz gehört?) seine heilsame Wirkung in einer "Arznei" entfaltet, in dem eigentlich *ein nicht existierendes Bakterium* seine therapeutische Aufgabe erfüllt:     

> Zitat Deppenforum: Falls Sie es seltsam finden, dass innere Organe von Geflügel einen therapeutischen Wert haben können, sollten Sie bedenken, dass neueren wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen zufolge auch Hühnersuppe bei Infektionskrankheiten eine therapeutische Wirkung hat.

 
Abgesehen davon, dass meine Oma schon von der heilsamen Wirkung der Hühnerbouillon wusste, ist diese Begründung doch ein echter Brüller: Weil Hühnersuppe wirkt, müssen auch Enteninnereien wirken, auch wenn diese eigentlich hochgradig mit einem *nicht existierenden Bakterium* verseucht sind, und weder einen Kochtopf noch Lorbeerblatt und Porreestange jemals in ihrer Nähe hatten.  
Aber von Dana Ullman, dem Cheflobbyisten der amerikanischen Homöopathen-Gilde, der in der Quellenangabe zu finden ist, darf man solche Klopse erwarten, mehr allerdings nicht.     

> Zum anderen geht es mir nicht darum irgendjemanden zur alternativ Medizin zu bekehren, 
> ich stehe dieser selbst kritisch gegenüber...

 Ach was!? Wie gut, dass Sie darauf hinweisen. Wäre ich von allein nicht drauf gekommen.    

> ...nur etwas mehr Sachlichkeit und weniger Pathos 
> wäre der Sache mehr gedient.

 Meinen Sie so diese Art:    

> Homöopathen betrügen, in dem sie falsche Angaben zu Inhaltsstoffen machen.  
> Beispielweise vetreibt das Unternehmen Boiron eine "Arznei", die nach homöopathischer Nomenklatur Oscillococcinum C200 enthält. 
> Allerdings existiert die Ursubstanz, angeblich ein Bakterium, überhaupt nicht. 
> Weiterhin enthält dieses Produkt Enteninnereien, die jedoch aus der Nomenklatur nicht abzuleiten sind und die Aufgrund der absurden Verdünnung von 100^200 auch nicht in der Arznei zu finden sind, von denen Boiron aber behauptet, sie wären ein "Active Ingredient".  
> Im Bundesstaat Californien ist derzeit gegen den Hersteller eine Sammelklage angestrengt, die darauf abzielt, die im Zusammenhang mit der "Arznei" getätigten Aussagen - das Mittel enthalte a) einen Wirkstoff und b) sei in der Lage Grippe-Symptome innerhalb 48 Std. zu beseitigen - dem Hersteller zu untersagen.  
> Boiron behauptet nämlich, dass trotz der C200 eine "Mikrodosis" an Enteninnerei im Produkt zu finden ist.  
> Allerdings bedeutet eine C200 Verdünnung, dass das Wasser, mit dem die Globuli bei der Herstellung besprüht werden, nur 1 Molekül von Entenklein auf etwa 100^200 Wassermoleküle enthält. In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass es nur etwa 10^77 Atome im gesamten Universum gibt, ist es klar, dass die Arznei - unabhängig von der Absurdität einer solchen Verdünnung - ganz sicher - entgegen der Behauptung Boirons - keine Enteninnereien mehr enthält.  
> Dennoch beruft sich Boiron auf eine "therapeutisch wirksame Mikro-Dosis". Das ist eine Lüge. 
> Das Produkt enthält keine Mikro-Dosis Enteninnerei, das schließt sich durch die Potenz C200 aus. Es emthält überhaupt keine therapeutisch relevanten Substanzen, sondern auschließlich Zucker.  
> ...

 Stimmt, so wäre es auch gegangen. So ganz ohne Pathos.     

> Dadurch dass man z.B. aus Entenleber und Entenherz
> abwertend Gekröse macht, macht man sich selbst nur unglaubwürdig.

 Na ja, vielleicht bei Ihnen, bei Dudens aber nicht.

----------


## Helmaginny

*Achtung Ironie* 
Ich liebe Menschen, die der Schulmedizin absolut kritiklos hörig sind!!!!!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Pianoman

Ewig grüßt das Murmeltier! 
Wenn die sachlichen Argumente ausgehen, bleibt nur *klick*.

----------


## Helmaginny

sachlichen Argumenten sind Sie doch garnicht zugänglich, sie wollen nur Recht haben.
Wegen mir haben sie halt Recht und ich meine Ruhe. 
Und wenn Sie das sehr nötig haben können Sie auch das letzte Wort haben, 
also nur zu!!!!!!!!

----------


## Patientenschubser

> sachlichen Argumenten sind Sie doch garnicht zugänglich, sie wollen nur Recht haben.
> Wegen mir haben sie halt Recht und ich meine Ruhe. 
> Und wenn Sie das sehr nötig haben können Sie auch das letzte Wort haben, 
> also nur zu!!!!!!!!

 
Welches sachliche Argument?
Bisher konnte ich keines von Dir lesen! 
Der letzte Satz erinnert mich irgendwie an Kindergarten......

----------


## Helmaginny

> Zu der Grippeschutzimpfung kann ich nur sagen, sowohl die Impfung gegen die Vogelgrippe
> als auch gegen die Schweinegrippe haben gut geholfen, vor allem der Pharmaindustrie!!! *Weltweit* sind zwischen 2009 und 2010 *18400* Menschen an der Schweinegrippe gestorben
>  an der "normalen" Grippestarben ca. *40.000* allein in *Deutschland*.

 Zahlen sind für mich durchaus Argumente, da wird dann einfach drüber weggelesen und
aus einem grippalen Infekt wird das Horrorszenarium einer Influenza gemacht, nur um die
Vorzüge der Antibiotika zu unterstreichen. 
Wie kommt es nur, dass mittlerweile so viele Menschen gegen Antibiotika resistent sind?
Doch nur daher, dass auf alles was sich bewegt mit einer Kanone geschossen wird.
Wir wissen noch nicht was der Patient hat, aber erst mal Antibiotika. 
Was mich allerdings am meisten wundert ist, warum hat man ein Forum für Alternativmedizin,
wenn das doch alles nur Hokuspokus und Bullshit ist??
Erstaunlich ist das ein namhafter Wissenschaftler und Arzt wie Professor Dr. Grönemeyer
empfiehlt das beides, sowohl traditionelle Medizin als auch Alternative Medizin Hand in Hand
arbeiten sollten, zum Wohle der Patienten. 
Aber hier in diesem Forum scheint mir jedes Wort zuviel, ich verplempere ungern Zeit.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das mit der Antibiotikaresistenz hat Pianoman bereits versucht zu erklären, das hat wohl nicht geklappt.  

> Fakt ist, Antibiotika haben - und werden - Abermillionen von Menschen das Leben gerettet. Dass mit ihrem Einsatz zwangsläufig Resistenzbildungen entstehen, wurde schon kurz nach Einführung des Penicillins festgestellt. 
> Und wenn Sie (so interpretiere ich Ihren Hinweis) die Verordnungsparaxis bestimmter Antibiotika ansprechen, so sollten Sie im gleichen Atemzug auch das Patientenfehlverhalten erwähnen, Antiobiotika nicht ausreichend lange und in der notwendigen Menge einzunehmen, was zur Resistenzbildung wenigsten genauso beiträgt, wie der mißbräuchliche Einsatz als Masthilfsmittel in der Nutztierhaltung

 Es gibt Gott sei Dank in unserer Zeit Impfungen, ansonsten müssten  jährlich noch mehr Tote beklagt werden die in Folge einer Erkrankung/ Verletzung  sterben.
So wie es früher war, da starben die Menschen wie die Fliegen an z.B. Masern und anderen Erkrankungen.

----------


## Pianoman

@helmaginny 
Vorab gestehe ich Ihnen zu, dass Sie, als sorgende Angehörige, eine einseitige Sicht der hier erörterten Thematik pflegen; was zwar nachvollziehbar ist, jedoch nicht heißen soll, dass diese tatsächlich vertretbar ist.    

> Zu der Grippeschutzimpfung kann ich nur sagen, sowohl die Impfung gegen die Vogelgrippe als auch gegen die Schweinegrippe haben gut geholfen, vor allem der Pharmaindustrie!!! *Weltweit* sind zwischen 2009 und 2010 *18400* Menschen an der Schweinegrippe gestorben an der "normalen" Grippestarben ca. *40.000* allein in *Deutschland*.

 Zuerst einmal dreht es sich im Thread „Oscillococcinum“ in keiner Weise um Impfungen, insoweit ist Ihr Beitrag hier etwas offtopic. 
Dennoch dazu einige Anmerkung:  
Gerade Impfungen, als Infektionsprophylaxe, sind das mit Sicherheit beste Mittel, Infektionen nicht entstehen zu lassen - und damit natürlich auch den möglicherweise notwendigen Einsatz von Antibiotika zu verhindern.  
Insoweit ist Ihr Ausritt gegen die Impfung bzw. eher gegen die Pharmaindustrie kaum zu verstehen. Meinen Sie, Impfstoffe entwickeln und produzieren sich allein?  
Im übrigen: Dass sich H1N1 nicht zum Superkiller entwickelte, ist als ein Glücksfall zu betrachten. 
Ob die Impfung gegen einen neuen oder mutierten Erreger möglicherweise überflüssig war, lässt sich epidemiologisch nur schwer entscheiden. Eigentlich überhaupt nicht.  
Oder nur auf eine sehr brutale Art: In dem man nämlich die Infektions- oder Sterblichkeitsrate von geimpften und nichtgeimpften Bevölkerungsgruppen vergleicht. 
Und auch hier profitieren bei einer genügend hohen Durchimpfungsrate solche Zeitgenossen, die Impfungen für überflüssig halten.  
Bleibt noch die Frage, wann die Gesundheitsbehörden denn Ihrer Meinung nach reagieren sollen, wenn es um die Initiierung nationaler Impfprogramme in einem solchen akuten Fall geht?  
Wie viele Todesfälle sollen abgewartet werden? 10.000, 100.000 oder 1.000.000 Tote?   
Stellen Sie sich vor, dass Virus hätte sich mit dem heute möglichen Tempo - welches deutlich höher als zu den Zeiten der großen Epidemien des späten Mittelalters ist - in der Welt ausgebreitet - und es hätte kein Impfstoff zur Verfügung gestanden...  
Insoweit geht Ihr Beitrag völlig an der Thematik vorbei.   

> Zahlen sind für mich durchaus Argumente, da wird dann einfach drüber weggelesen und aus einem grippalen Infekt wird das Horrorszenarium einer Influenza gemacht, nur um die Vorzüge der Antibiotika zu unterstreichen.

 Wo steht denn so etwas?   

> Wie kommt es nur, dass mittlerweile so viele Menschen gegen Antibiotika resistent sind?
> Doch nur daher, dass auf alles was sich bewegt mit einer Kanone geschossen wird.
> Wir wissen noch nicht was der Patient hat, aber erst mal Antibiotika.

 Zuerst einmal werden nicht Menschen gegen Antibiotika resistent, sondern Bakterien. 
Das aber ist selbst bei subtilem Umgang mit Antibiotika nicht zu vermeiden. 
Was man - möglicherweise - herauszögern kann, ist der Zeitraum, der bis zur Resistenzbildung vergeht.  
Trotzdem ist diese nicht zu verhindern, was verschiedene Ursachen hat: Eine wesentliche ist die schnelle "Generationsfolge" bei Mikroorganismen, die evolutionären Veränderungen viel mehr Raum bietet.  
Aber bevor ich hier noch mehr bekannte Sachverhalte verkünde, verweise ich einfach auf den Wikipedia-Eintrag „Antibiotikum-Resistenz“. 
Nicht zuletzt muss aber noch ein anderer Aspekt im Umgang mit resistenten Keimen erwähnt werden, denn die Problematik ist keineswegs nur auf die Antibiotika-Anwendung zurück zu führen: Nosokomiale Infektionen mit MRSA oder ESBL sind nicht zuletzt ein Ergebnis mangelnder Hygiene im KH bzw. in der Pflege.  
Es kann kaum verleugnet werden, dass die explosive Mischung aus schlechter beruflicher Qualifikation und mangelndem Problembewusstsein sowie hohem Arbeitsdruck, solche Hygienemängel provoziert. 
Das wiederum führt zu Forderungen nach mehr und besser ausgebildetem Personal und geringeren Arbeitsbelastungen in Krankenhäusern und Pflegeeinrichtungen. Und das sind Begrifflichkeiten, die im deutschen Gesundheitssystem - besonders von Seiten der Kostenträger - nur sehr ungern gehört werden.  g
g
g Sie sehen also, Helmaginny, Infektionen, und deren Entstehung und Bekämpfung, ist ein multifaktorelles Geschehen.  
Eindimensionale Sichtweisen, zweifelhafte Kausalketten und wohlmöglich die Verwechselung von Kausalität und Korrelation (beispielweise bei der Frage, ob die Infektion mit einem (MR) Staph. aureus Ursache für den Morbus Sudeck Ihres Ehegatten war, oder die Infektion und das CRPS nur zeitlich miteinander verbunden sind) mögen zu einfachen Erklärungen führen. Ob diese aber auf Dauer tragfähig sind, ist zu bezweifeln.  
Insoweit ist Ihre von Ihnen gleich auch beantwortete Frage   

> Wie kommt es nur, dass mittlerweile so viele Menschen gegen Antibiotika resistent sind?
> Doch nur daher, dass auf alles was sich bewegt mit einer Kanone geschossen wird.
> Wir wissen noch nicht was der Patient hat, aber erst mal Antibiotika.

 nicht nur sachlich falsch, sondern auch Ausdruck einer sehr begrenzten Sichtweise ist, die man leider – und ziemlich ausgeprägt – auch im Bereich der Alternativheilerei vorfinden kann, was mich nun direkt zu Ihrer wohl mehr rhetorischen Frage führt:   

> Was mich allerdings am meisten wundert ist, warum hat man ein Forum für Alternativmedizin,
> wenn das doch alles nur Hokuspokus und Bullshit ist??

 Ganz einfach: Wer die Alternativheilerei beobachtet, wird feststellen, dass der Mangel an Information und naive Glaubensbereitschaft dazu führen, dass alternative Therapien nach dem Motto *"Ich habe keine blasse Ahnung, also ist alles gleich wahrscheinlich"* beurteilt werden, und das auch bei den verrücktesten Hypothesen.  
Dass es sich bei so einer Sichtweise um als Toleranz getarnte Ignoranz handelt, ist kaum zu übersehen, wenn man sich mit den Verfahren intensiver beschäftigt. 
Leider beruht in der Alternativheilerie fast jede Therapie auf Ignoranz, Borniertheit und auf kritikloser Gläubigkeit.  
Das macht die Therapien zwar nicht heilsam, aber dem Therapeuten die Abzocke leicht.  
Doch wie sollen Menschen, Patienten, Hilfebedürftige beurteilen, ob die Ausführungen des jeweiligen Therapeuten ausschließlich dessen Wunschdenken oder eben einer verifizierbarer Realität zu verdanken sind, wenn die Therapien 
- und besonders deren Schwachstellen - nicht detailliert dargestellt werden?  
Es gibt genügend Foren, in denen die Placebo-Heiler Ihren Unsinn unwidersprochen veröffentlichen. Als seriöses Forum sehen wir uns einfach veranlasst, über offensichtlichen Blödsinn aufzuklären. 
Die Alternativheilergilde sorgt dafür, dass diese Aufgabe nie ein Ende hat.    

> Erstaunlich ist das ein namhafter Wissenschaftler und Arzt wie Professor Dr. Grönemeyer empfiehlt das beides, sowohl traditionelle Medizin als auch Alternative Medizin Hand in Hand arbeiten sollten, zum Wohle der Patienten.

 Ach ja, der *Doktor*, der *Professor*, der* Dietrich,* der* Grönemeyer*.  
Wenn der das sagt, dann kann man wohl nicht anders.  
Also gut: *Oscillococcinum* hilft.

----------

